# Dimmer/Timer combo switch



## journeyman777

Have had trouble looking for a dimmer and 7-day programmable Light switch combo...any suggestion? Or should I run an intermatic timer and dimmer in line?


----------



## mbednarik

I have never seen one, just a 30 min and dimmer combo.


----------



## journeyman777

mbednarik said:


> I have never seen one, just a 30 min and dimmer combo.


I will wire am intermatic in-line with a standard dimmer. I don't see what's wrong with that? I've never done either. I realize I'm in residential but this is for (7) 4" LED Recessed Cans under a soffit for a gas station...they definitely need the timer, but owner wants to dim them also.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ

journeyman777 said:


> I will wire am intermatic in-line with a standard dimmer. I don't see what's wrong with that? I've never done either. I realize I'm in residential but this is for (7) 4" LED Recessed Cans under a soffit for a gas station...they definitely need the timer, but owner wants to dim them also.


There's nothing wrong with it but I wouldn't use a digital timer for this. Use a mechanical timer. The digital ones are affected by the load and if you dim the load it might not work properly.


----------



## Mshow1323

Or just install the dimmer after the timer


----------



## mbednarik

I had a customer which installed his photoeye on the load side of a dimmer. He changed it twice before he called me, switched it around and it works great. The only thing i would put on the load side of a dimmer would be dimmable lamps.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ

Mshow1323 said:


> Or just install the dimmer after the timer


Did you read my post. I said the LOAD side of the timer. Most timers (digital) wont work if the light bulb is burned out. I can only imagine that dimming the load would have a similar effect.


----------



## journeyman777

I installed the dimmer after the timer. Everything works great!


----------



## acu143

*Parking Lot Timer w timed Dimming*

I have been unable to find anything that combines a automated timer with automated dimming function.

I want to control a handful of parking lot lights with an automated timer to power lights - dust till dawn - *WITH* the ability to automatically dim the lights to around 50% from 10pm to dawn.

The full strength of the lights are really only needed from dusk to around 10pm and dimming to 50% after 10pm would save about 40% on costs. 

~3 hours at 100% then 8 hours at 50%.

Any ideas on a single product or combining a timer with an automated dimmer on the load side?

Thanks


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ

acu143 said:


> I have been unable to find anything that combines a automated timer with automated dimming function. I want to control a handful of parking lot lights with an automated timer to power lights - dust till dawn - WITH the ability to automatically dim the lights to around 50% from 10pm to dawn. The full strength of the lights are really only needed from dusk to around 10pm and dimming to 50% after 10pm would save about 40% on costs. ~3 hours at 100% then 8 hours at 50%. Any ideas on a single product or combining a timer with an automated dimmer on the load side? Thanks


I'm not sure I've ever seen dimmable HPS or MH fixtures. Maybe LED, but definitely not standard parking lot lites.


----------



## johnny_a

I hadn't thought about dimming parking lot lights like that to save during the middle of the night. You'd need dimmable leds tho. Haven't seen those for pole lights yet. Something to look for in the future


----------



## LGLS

journeyman777 said:


> I will wire am intermatic in-line with a standard dimmer. I don't see what's wrong with that? I've never done either. I realize I'm in residential but this is for (7) 4" LED Recessed Cans under a soffit for a gas station...they definitely need the timer, but owner wants to dim them also.


Why, pray tell, would a gas station... nevermind.


----------



## aftershockews

acu143 said:


> I have been unable to find anything that combines a automated timer with automated dimming function.
> 
> I want to control a handful of parking lot lights with an automated timer to power lights - dust till dawn - *WITH* the ability to automatically dim the lights to around 50% from 10pm to dawn.
> 
> The full strength of the lights are really only needed from dusk to around 10pm and dimming to 50% after 10pm would save about 40% on costs.
> 
> ~3 hours at 100% then 8 hours at 50%.
> 
> Any ideas on a single product or combining a timer with an automated dimmer on the load side?
> 
> Thanks


1 timer
1 dimmer
2 contactors (1 NO and 1 NC)
1 Electrician with a creative mind.


----------



## smiley64

*Bi-level*

Bi-level Metal Halide do exists, Ruud Lighting Racine WI.


----------

